# A Skool of Perch



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow! Nice work.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great work man


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Very nice Donkey


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice looking baits.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Awesome! I'm just now looking into making a drying wheel and seeing these beauties turning gets me going. Great job!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.Maybe this will help in the making of your drying wheel.It works for me


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Donkey. I was thinking about heading to harbor Freight to pick up a motor but know very little about it thus far. Should I also buy a reostat or do some motors have a speed control on them? Any help regarding drying wheels would be a big help. Someone posted a great tutorial on the subject of making one some time ago and I can't seem to find it.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Gotta be careful what u buy.DC motors are fairly easy to control with a rheostat.AC require an expensive controller.You might be better served using a barbecue rotissiere.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Man are those baits gorgeous! Really gets me going when I see such attention to detail like that. All of your work is exceptional but your perch are just amazing! 
Can't wait to fully dive into this. I've made 10 hard baits so far and it's really fun now that I'm getting the hang of it. Thanks for the inspiration!!! I will probably be asking some questions as I go about wheel recommendations. I've been using the 1 hour and 30 min set epoxy to avoid runs. I plan on re-coating them all with the better stuff once I get a drying wheel. They will probably yellow faster? Crack over time? Don't want to make too many without the proper finishes. I bought Envirotex and used a very thin layer on one bait so far but it still wanted to sag ever so slightly. Just unacceptable!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

nice cranks, man they remind me of john snows lures- my favorite lure maker, boy that man has a talent, cant wait to use his lures this yr.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Ok guys let's get a few things straight.First I appreciate the feed back on the lures.But i have only been carving them for 2 months.I have been lurking on the Tackle making site for the last 2 months and doing a lot of reading and viewing of pictures.Everything I know about lure making was either gleaned from this site of came directly from Tigger.There is also a good reason my lures may slightly resemble John's lures.I have fished and talked with him extensively and have been using him and his lures as my role model when I build a lure.Had it not been for John I would have never pursued this hobby.The lure drying box idea came from my friend George who sent me a pic of his.I guess what I am trying to say is I am an amateur taking your ideas and trying to use them in my lures.If you do not want a pattern or color of a lure emulated do not post it on this site for I may try and duplicate it if I really like it. Thanks to all of you who have contributed to tackle making because there is a little bit of all of you in every lure I try and build.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Well it looks like you've got this thing pretty well figured out. I never would have guessed that these are the result of only a couple of months of doing this. They look like a million bucks. I've been a big fan of John and Vince's work for quite a while and from the vids these look right up to par with them. Solar is another one with the magic hands, and now you. Them guys set the bar pretty high. I have high hopes for making baits of this caliber one day but certainly don't expect it in only a matter of a couple of months. You apperantly are a natural. Keep posting your work.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

"I have high hopes for making baits of this caliber one day but certainly don't expect it in only a matter of a couple of months." 

By the looks of your rattle can paint jobs and your artistic ability you will do great.You should push for a drying wheel.The finish that you will get on your lures will turn an OK paint job into a thing of Beauty.
Unfortunately the lure building may go on hold for me if the weather continues to warm.The walleye are calling and the basement will soon be a memory.I am currently trying to wrap up the lures in progress.In fact I took about a dozen new baits to the lake for trial and tuning.They all ran great or tuned easily except for one.At first I thought it was a failure because it would not dive and kept blowing out at speed. But after looking at it I could see that I attached the eye a little too far forward on the bill.Brought it home and did some minor surgery and I think it will be fine.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The line tie too far forward is the least of my concerns. My baits all tie to the nose so far and I'm curious how they will run. I haven't sealed my lips into place yet so I may end up replacing them with line tie lips or shortening them if they nose dive too much? Still experimenting with this whole thing.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)




----------

